# Nice little concealed carry pistol...



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Never heard of this thing before but it looks interesting. Might make a good concealed sidearm.
Anyone ever heard of or have one of these?

http://heizerfirearms.com/


.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cute,but too rich for me..'specially for only 2 shots.Good desperation backup,maybe.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, agree, kinda pricey but I like the fact you can get it in .45 and it has the two spare rounds in the handle on a speed loader. And the size is great for concealed carry. As soon as these things come available, I might be buying one. 

.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Little bit high priced but a nice looking gun.
I have a small 5 shot 22 magnum I carry in my pocket.
Much cheaper and more shots.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

This is the reference I've been looking at for pocket guns.

http://mouseguns.com/PocketAutoComparison.pdf


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

WAY overpriced for a two shot.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cool looking, but I'll wait until the price comes down


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If I was looking for a small concealed carry handgun, I'd seriously consider the S&W 442 Moonclip.

Below are two current articles from the USCCA magazine regarding the the S&W 442 Moonclip and the advantages of owning a revolver that uses moonclips. All of our .45acp revolvers - and we have four of them - are loaded using moonclips. 

I'd recommend anyone who seriously desires information about concealed carry to become members of this organization. The magazine is awesone and has NO advertising!

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/re...on-442-moon-clip-classic-snubby-with-a-twist/

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/reviews/gear-clothing/reloading-the-revolver-with-moon-clips/


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Take a look at ruger new (CP 100 ?) .327 revolver . Takes 7 bullets . You have the power of a 357 , but half the kick . Freedom arms also make revolver . The patriot .


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know CF...it's double action only...I'd prefer a revolver that was both single and double action...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

pheasantplucker said:


> I don't know CF...it's double action only...I'd prefer a revolver that was both single and double action...


Let me just say, in a high stress defense situation the last thing you're going to be doing is pulling back the hammer to set you gun into single action mode. In all likelihood you're going to pulling the trigger in double action mode.

When practicing self-defense senarios with a revolver - including SA/DA revolvers - one should always be practicing in double action only.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought about that and I'm sure you're correct about using double action only in that situation, but I'd still prefer a revolver that has the option of single action as well.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

pheasantplucker said:


> I thought about that and I'm sure you're correct about using double action only in that situation, but I'd still prefer a revolver that has the option of single action as well.


That's fine. All of our revolvers are SA/DA with the exception of WIHH's Colt SAA.

The benefit of the revolver that I provided a link to above is two-fold. One, it has no exposed hammer which makes it nice for carrying, expecially pocket carry or purse carry. In other words, there is no hammer to get caught on your clothes, inside of your pocket or items in your purse.

The other benefit is that this particular S&W 442 is loaded with moonclips. There is no faster, less cumbersome, method to loading a revolver in a high stress situation than with the use of moonclips. Not even is a bulky speedloader faster than using moonclips. All of our .45acp revolvers - and we have four of them - use moonclips.

Here is a famous example of the use of moonclips.....
[YOUTUBE]lLk1v5bSFPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

That's some fast shooting.
I only have 2 45acp revolvers, and neither one would be good for concealed carry


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> That's some fast shooting.
> I only have 2 45acp revolvers, and neither one would be good for concealed carry


My wife, WIHH, carries the .45 revolver in the photo below. It weighs only 21.5 ounces unloaded. It's the S&W 325PD.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My Dh just purchased a SW Governor......But, I like this and really like the moon clips.
Thanks for the link! Impressive.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's what everyone needs
Note the custom detachable tactical bi-pod:


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Here's what everyone needs
> Note the custom detachable tactical bi-pod:



Thats Tricky!:teehee:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Here's one of my .45acp's


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> My wife, WIHH, carries the .45 revolver in the photo below. It weighs only 21.5 ounces unloaded. It's the S&W 325PD.


Evidently, my photo disappeared, here's another one...


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

pancho said:


> Little bit high priced but a nice looking gun.
> I have a small 5 shot 22 magnum I carry in my pocket.
> Much cheaper and more shots.


I have a five shot 22 Magnum it's more than big enough to carry, one of those NAA mini models.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Haggis said:


> I have a five shot 22 Magnum it's more than big enough to carry, one of those NAA mini models.


Hay Haggis, good to see you
I've looked a those mini revolvers, but I have a hard time getting ahold of them with my big hands.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Hay Haggis, good to see you
> I've looked a those mini revolvers, but I have a hard time getting ahold of them with my big hands.


You can stick your left thumb up behind the grip, then grab the pistol and thumb with your right hand. It gives you a little bit bigger area to grab on to on those tiny guns. I use that trick with a 22 mag Derringer.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Hay Haggis, good to see you
> I've looked a those mini revolvers, but I have a hard time getting ahold of them with my big hands.


At 200 lbs. and 6'2", I too have large hands, but I had rather struggle to grip the wee revolver than carry anything larger. It's just for the 1 in a million chance I'll ever need it anyway.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Hay Haggis, good to see you
> I've looked a those mini revolvers, but I have a hard time getting ahold of them with my big hands.


I have the same problem. It causes me to shoot a little high.
I carry mine because it fits in my pocket unnoticable and has 5 magnum shots. It only has to stop something long enough for me to get to my backup. I can't carry it in my pocket.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> You can stick your left thumb up behind the grip, then grab the pistol and thumb with your right hand. It gives you a little bit bigger area to grab on to on those tiny guns. I use that trick with a 22 mag Derringer.


Thanks.
That made it a lot more accurate.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Here's one of my .45acp's


Cornhusker,that revolver looks like it might be defective..send it to me for extensive testing.Just out of the goodness of my heart,you understand..


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I used to carry an AMT backup for one job I had. It was nice to keep in my back pocket. AMT .45 ACP Backup

I like also had/have a 38 air weight that I love. I am have always been comfortable using this gun. The Smith & Wesson Model 642 Centennial Airweight Revolver


----------



## pipedreamer (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my wife a S.W. model #640 jay frame 4 years ago ,its a hammerless 5 shot revolver fires 38 or 357 she packs it in her purse with 357 ' s in it . I have a tarus public defender I'm not real happy with the small grips and they don't offer the larger grips .


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

oth47 said:


> Cornhusker,that revolver looks like it might be defective..send it to me for extensive testing.Just out of the goodness of my heart,you understand..


I've only shot this thing once..well, 6 shots
Not sure why I even keep it around


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Im very happy with a Ruger LCP


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

My warm weather CC is an old (pre 1990, IIRC) Grendel P-12 in .380, semi with 12 round magazine and one chambered. No exposed hammer. Accurate to about 7 yards; keyholes after that. Plus, tears the heck out of your thumb...polymer stock and metal upper not balanced...wonder why it failed to become popular. :smack
PITA, but consistant and reliable for over 20 years; Only one FTF since purchased new.










Matt


----------

